# Sonic Deal.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/sonic-drive-ins-sold-in-23-billion-deal/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I hardly ever eat there.....never been a fan.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

There was a Sonic built in our area right in front of a Walmart. They were open for a number of years and then closed it just never clicked they absolutely never did any business.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

HALF PRICE SHAKES AFTER 8! WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Aaroncboo said:


> HALF PRICE SHAKES AFTER 8! WOOHOO!!!!


Who the heck wansta get outta bed to go and drive to town to get a shake!!!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ifn it wuz one of them peach shakes at chic-Fil-a I'd be a player......btw, them shakes is history till next year


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Had new one built and open, then it closed a year later. It sat empty for a few years and it was razed. Then another new Sonic was built in the exact same spot. A couple years later it was empty and since has been razed again. Really makes a whole lot of sense!

I don't mind Sonics but I'm not a fan. They are not even the best shakes around.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Who wants to go? Me a fat cheapa$$. Lol


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

My ex wife loved Sonic, but to me it was just another burger joint. Although it did have the nostalgia of the old drive-ins with a cute little teenager on rollerblades bring you your food. Damn I feel old now.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

The Sonic in my hometown was recently torn down and they are in the process of building a Church's Chicken in its place. I think I may have eaten at a Church's once or twice, so we'll see how this one does.

I used to love the Sonic lemon slush - the one made with real lemons. Other than that, I could take it or leave it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ARBYS IS THE BEST!!!!
Chick Fil A a very close second, if not a tie!


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

We have a Conley's drive in real beef it's a mom and pop drive-in been around sence the 50s it's great.


----------

